# Alpencross mit Go Crazy



## lopeng (14. November 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Veranstalter Go Crazy und der im Programm enthaltenen Tour Zentralalpen 1?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. November 2010)

Servus!
Uina Schlucht solltest schwindelfrei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. November 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Uina Schlucht solltest schwindelfrei sein.


Na! Mach' ihm keine Angst  - so schlimm ist's nun auch nicht. Ich bin schon mit einigen Gruppen durch. Einige Teilnehmer fragten im Vorfeld auch: "wie ist denn das im Val D'Uina? Ich bin nicht schwindelfrei!". Hinterher war die Aussage dann : kein Problem! Ich denke daher, das ist ganz individuell zu beurteilen.
Wo führt denn die Tour Zentralalpen1 sonst noch lang?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Monsterwade (15. November 2010)

lopeng schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Veranstalter Go Crazy und der im Programm enthaltenen Tour Zentralalpen 1?



Habe mit Go Crazy den Freeride-Cross durch die Schweiz gemacht. 
Fazit:
- Kurz vor dem Event war meine Gabel platt: Go Crazy organisierte ein Ersatz-Bike für wenig Geld 
- Auf dem Rothorn verlohr der Guide die Orientierung bei dichtem Nebel und hätte uns in eine fatale Situation gelotst. Dank meines GPS konnten wir den Weg finden.
- Die Etappen wurden immer vorher genau besprochen und man fühlte sich nie verlassen.

Go Crazy kann ich nur empfehlen (siehe mein Bericht auf www.alpcross.de)

Einzig was gegen einige Veranstalter spricht: Egal wie das Wetter ist, es wird geradelt.
Aber wer einen Alpcross macht, sollte nicht von Zucker sein )

Gruss
Monster


----------



## lopeng (15. November 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Na! Mach' ihm keine Angst  - so schlimm ist's nun auch nicht. Ich bin schon mit einigen Gruppen durch. Einige Teilnehmer fragten im Vorfeld auch: "wie ist denn das im Val D'Uina? Ich bin nicht schwindelfrei!". Hinterher war die Aussage dann : kein Problem! Ich denke daher, das ist ganz individuell zu beurteilen.
> Wo führt denn die Tour Zentralalpen1 sonst noch lang?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/pdfzone/Transalp_Zentral-Route1.pdf

Schwindelfrei ist relativ, wenn ich mich sicher fühle gehts, sprich wenn was zum festhalten da ist oder der Weg breit genug...ansonsten


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. November 2010)

lopeng schrieb:


> ... wenn was zum festhalten da ist oder der Weg breit genug...


Entweder das eine oder das andere ist immer der Fall. Für mich gibt's einen "kritischen" Punkt, wo es sehr eng ist und das Bike am langen Arm um einen Felsvorsprung getragen werden muss. Dort ist dann aber ein Halteseil. Ich habe mal ein Bild dazu hochgeladen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. November 2010)

... doppelt wg. timeout ...


----------



## bikesiggi (16. November 2010)

Hallo,
bin auch net schwindelfrei und bin problemlos durch. Hab mich aber nicht direkt an den Abgrund ohne Sicherung gestellt. War von der recht starken Steigung in der Schlucht überrascht, kommt in den Bildern nicht so durch. An der Hütte vor der Schlucht stand was von durchschnittlich über 20%.
Viel Spaß
Siggi


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. November 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hinterher war die Aussage dann : kein Problem!


Hinterher war meine Aussage: Doch ein Problem. Ist individuell und kann man deshalb erwähnen.


----------



## H-P (22. November 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Entweder das eine oder das andere ist immer der Fall. Für mich gibt's einen "kritischen" Punkt, wo es sehr eng ist und das Bike am langen Arm um einen Felsvorsprung getragen werden muss. Dort ist dann aber ein Halteseil. Ich habe mal ein Bild dazu hochgeladen.


 

Das ist praktisch der Eingang zur Schlucht, aber Achtung, das Seil hängt etwas locker und gibt erstmal nach.


----------



## lopeng (22. November 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Hinterher war meine Aussage: Doch ein Problem. Ist individuell und kann man deshalb erwähnen.



Und, wie hast du das Problem gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (22. November 2010)

bei mir ist der Zentral I mit Go-Crazy schon länger her.

Woran ich mich noch erinnern kann, ist das 2 Biker wegen Val d'Uina aussenrum (Reschenpaß) gefahren sind.

Val d'Uina ist bis auf die paar wenige Meter am Einstieg komplett unkritisch. Der Weg ist eigentlich immer breit genug, so das man fahren könnte, wenn es nicht verboten wäre.
Ich habe inzwischen in F/I/E ganz andere offizielle Bikestrecken gesehen, die deutlich ausgesetzter sind. 

Normalerweise bietet Go-Crazy die Touren gleichzeitig in 2 Levels an, was bei Fehleinschätzung der eigenen Leistung einen Wechsel in die leichtere/schwere Gruppe ermöglicht.

Als Highlight des Zentral eins würde ich Rabijoch und die Brenta Durchquerung ansehen. Val d'Uina fand ich dagegen eher enttäuschend.

ray


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. November 2010)

lopeng schrieb:


> Und, wie hast du das Problem gelöst?


Habe mein Rad tragen lassen. Habe zu meinem Freund gesagt, dass er meins rauf bringt, damit ich beide Hände frei habe oder wir die Schlucht umfahren. Als wir dort waren, gab es viel Gegenverkehr in Form von dicken Damen die ebenfalls innen gehen wollten. ... und ich hasse es mit dem Bike am Abgrund zu gehen.


----------



## lopeng (22. November 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Habe mein Rad tragen lassen. Habe zu meinem Freund gesagt, dass er meins rauf bringt, damit ich beide Hände frei habe oder wir die Schlucht umfahren. Als wir dort waren, gab es viel Gegenverkehr in Form von dicken Damen die ebenfalls innen gehen wollten. ... und ich hasse es mit dem Bike am Abgrund zu gehen.



Das muß wahre Freundschaft sein...
Wie dicke Damen? War Jahresausflug der Weight Watchers Selbsthilfegruppe oder was? Auf das Rechtsfahrgebot zu pochen bringt glaube ich auch nichts... aufwärts ist rechts aussen oder?


----------



## lens83 (22. November 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Der Weg ist eigentlich immer breit genug, so das man fahren könnte, wenn es nicht verboten wäre.



das wäre meiner meinung nach ziemlich leichtsinnig.


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. November 2010)

lopeng schrieb:


> ... aufwärts ist rechts aussen oder?


Der größte Teil ist rechts außen.


----------



## rayc (23. November 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Habe mein Rad tragen lassen. Habe zu meinem Freund gesagt, dass er meins rauf bringt, damit ich beide Hände frei habe oder wir die Schlucht umfahren. Als wir dort waren, gab es viel Gegenverkehr in Form von dicken Damen die ebenfalls innen gehen wollten. ... und ich hasse es mit dem Bike am Abgrund zu gehen.



Hast du versucht es dir das "abzutrainieren"?

Es ist sicherlich keine angenehme Situation, aber es ist durchaus möglich die Höhenangst zu bekämpfen.

Meine Freundin hat massiv Probleme damit, teilweise richtige Panikattacken.
Gewöhnung ist wohl das einzige was dagegen hilft, man sollte es nur nicht alleine machen und es langsam steigern.
Wenn es zu schlimm wurde, habe ich ihr das Bike abgenommen, sie beruhigt ...
Es ist inzwischen deutlich besser geworden, klar gibt es Tage wo es wieder schlechter läuft. 

Versuche einfach Strecken immer wieder zu fahren, die für dich unangenhem sind. Du wirst feststellen das es dir immer leichten falllen wird. Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und viel Geduld.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (24. November 2010)

Ich kann Ray's Erfahrung bestätigen, habe immernoch teilweise Probleme mit der Höhe, es ist aber die letzten Jahre massiv besser geworden, durch vorsichtige "Gewöhnung".


----------



## fissenid (25. November 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Entweder das eine oder das andere ist immer der Fall. Für mich gibt's einen "kritischen" Punkt, wo es sehr eng ist und das Bike am langen Arm um einen Felsvorsprung getragen werden muss. Dort ist dann aber ein Halteseil. Ich habe mal ein Bild dazu hochgeladen.



Aus einer anderen Perspektive,,....




mehr hier....


----------



## Ghost76 (26. November 2010)

Wie sieht es denn zeitlich aus? D. h. wieviel Minuten/Stunden ca. müsste ich mein Bike da hochschieben?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. November 2010)

Ghost76 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn zeitlich aus? D. h. wieviel Minuten/Stunden ca. müsste ich mein Bike da hochschieben?


Es sind 600m leicht bergauf. Du wirst sehr unterschiedliche Zeitangaben bekommen. Wenn man gemütlich macht und Fotopausen, kann es schon eine Stunde dauern. Es ist sicherlich auch in 20 Minuten zu machen ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Ghost76 (26. November 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Es sind 600m leicht bergauf. Du wirst sehr unterschiedliche Zeitangaben bekommen. Wenn man gemütlich macht und Fotopausen, kann es schon eine Stunde dauern. Es ist sicherlich auch in 20 Minuten zu machen ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Na ja, ich hab's nicht so mit der Höhe und will da so schnell wie möglich durch!! Da könnte ich gerne auf Fotopausen verzichten!!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. November 2010)

Ghost76 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich hab's nicht so mit der Höhe und will da so schnell wie möglich durch!! Da könnte ich gerne auf Fotopausen verzichten!!



... und ich bin gespannt, wie du die Situation vor Ort dann einschätzt. Und wieviel Fotos du gemacht hast ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------

